# Help me find XDarwin download please?



## karavite (Dec 9, 2002)

Okay, now that Fink seems to offer the less savvy user like myself a way to get back on XonX with 0.5.0a, can someone please tell me what version of XDarwin I need and where I can get it - for free? I'm not asking for install help - I did okay (with some help) with 10.0 and 10.1 and I assume the basic steps have not changed - I just can't find XDarwin anywhere - I think (I have the tar ball for 1.0.6.1 on my machine, but I am assuming this will not work with 10.2.2. 

While you are at it, can anyone tell me what the deal is with XDarwin? Why could I get older versions for free at sites like http://mrcla.com/XonX/oldUpdates.html while other sites charge for it? http://www.xdarwin.org/download/ sends me an email with a link to a 52 MB file I downloaded, but is this the right file or version? Why can't they just call the darn thing XDarwin? All the references to XFree86 in the install of this file worry me so I cancelled it - I just want XDarwin and I prefer to use Fink to manage my packages. Why does this site -http://www.resexcellence.com/hack_html_02/03-01-02.shtml - tell me Fink will install XDarwin in my applications folder. I never thought that was true - was it or is it?

Is there some open source vs. not so open source issue behind Fink not mentioning XDarwin on their site? God, a little plain English from someone out there would make this much easier to understand!


----------



## Luca (Dec 10, 2002)

The versions at XDarwin.org are ok (last v. 4.2.1.1), actually they link to sourcefourge.net, where you can get the same files. First use the "XInstall" installer, then the XFree86 updates installers. XDarwin works perfectly with 10.2.


----------



## cbaron (Dec 10, 2002)

You may wanna try OroborOS X. It runs XDarwin with an Aqua-like Window manager. Still, easy to install and works fine.


----------



## Luca (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, I tried OroborX, it worked great. XDarwin works fine too, I'm just wondering how to solve the encoding issue (all these ?ß chars in the dock = AQUA, instead of proper encoding) that came up with XDarwin install. I reinstalled 10.2.2, repaired disk permissions, however wrong chars encoding is still there in the dock!


----------



## dani++ (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems you have solved this problem (XDarwin) already. You might want to know that Fink lets you compile all XDarwin (it takes a while) from scratch and it works great.

I have not noticed the encoding problems you mention though I have encountered some 'locale' problems as well as non-english keyboard problems (which I have solved). What is exactly the problem?

dani++


----------



## Luca (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually, the dock contains words in french, with specific french chars (as you have the special "n" sign for "el nino" in spanish). Suppose you have an app called "el nino" (with special "n") that you placed into the dock (AQUA). As you browse the dock with your mouse, what happens in my modified config is that the special "n" is replaced by a series of other chars you usually have only when you press the command key on your keyboard, showing something similar to "el ni??o" This is what I call an encoding problem. Strangely, this problem appeared after install of XDarwin. First I thought that the international settings had been modified, but they weren't. It looks more like a basic encoding stuff, the one you can manually change in Internet Explorer (Latin, Western, etc.). So I thought that the OSX libs were changed from Latin into Western or whatever when I installed XDarwin. So I reinstalled OSX (archive, not clean), but nothing changed. Same result with disk permissions repair.
I really don't have any other hypothesis to the problem.


----------



## dani++ (Dec 11, 2002)

Mmmm... I have not reproduced the problem. I'll try it (maybe naming a terminal with some accented chars).

I installed XDarwin via Fink and AFAIK it only installs stuff on its own subdir and on /Applications so no libs on /System should be modified...


What XDarwin did you install?

I have experienced some problems with the Spanish international keyboard and XDarwin... have you had problems on this?

Have you a different user on your machine to try to reproduce the same problem?

Dani


----------

